
Google Warning: Millions of Android Phones Come Preloaded with Dangerous Malware - hi41
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2019/08/10/google-warning-tens-of-millions-of-android-phones-come-preloaded-with-dangerous-malware/#386ca587ddb3
======
kondamnito
Link to actual content here:

[https://github.com/maddiestone/ConPresentations/blob/master/...](https://github.com/maddiestone/ConPresentations/blob/master/Blackhat2019.SecuringTheSystem.pdf)

